
Geek Grade - bdcravens
http://www.geekgrade.com/
======
ginnyd
Hello, Ginny here, I'm the person behind Geek Grade. I'm glad to hear both of
you found it interesting/neat, but it was also good to hear your concerns. I
agree on TheyCalledHimBo's comment about presence and the need for more
hangouts. We started with GitHub as the first site to help evaluate and we are
close to releasing our next one here in the next few months with plans to add
many more on over time. We don't base anyone's grades upon Twitter or
LinkedIn, they are just included for convenience for joining and logging in,
but there really isn't activities we can track on those sites that will attest
to a person's technical skills.

Edoceo, with regards to the "looking for work" field on the profile, we are
currently pulling that from people's GitHub profiles with the intent in the
future of finding ways to help developers out who are looking for new work.
That being said I understand your concern, we hate recruiter spam, so we will
be very careful in how we approach the utilization of this data.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
TheyCalledHimBo
This is interesting. I find the idea that people want a grade or rating on
their skills intensely fascinating. Actually I find people and data science
intensely fascinating, so that probably contributed as well.

However my knee-jerk reaction was more of revulsion. "Who are you to apply any
sort of label to my abilities based on a presence!" is probably close to my
first thought. That and I totally don't contribute to any of the listed
hangouts so I knew I'd "suck" immediately.

Perhaps include more "hangouts"? Project Euler for example.

------
edoceo
Neat. The existing scoring tool I use shows a bunch more detail/profiles.

I don't like that it opts me into the "looking for work" \- seems like I'll
get more recruiter spam.

